

Is going back to college really an option? - throwaway826

Hacker News:<p>Throughout my entire life I have always had digestion issues, especially around times of stress like the holidays and during final exams.  This would, of course, negatively affect my performance in school and life in general.  My parents always told me that I just had a nervous stomach and that I needed to find ways to relax.<p>As I enter college I don't really know what I want to major in, but I do know that I want it to have something to do with computers.  Right around my fourth year as an undergrad school is awful due to inability to attend classes on a regular basis because of medical issues, my GPA is terrible, and I still do not have a major.  It's around this time that my parents tell me that, rightfully so, I just need to pick something and go with it.  During my next appointment with my guidance counselor I ask her, given my current transcript, what major I am closest to graduating with.  After some time reviewing my academic “progress” she tells me that my best bet would be a degree in Law &#38; Society (Pre-Law).  I tell her to put me in those classes and that will be what I seek my degree in.<p>About a year after this I am diagnosed with Inflammatory Bowel Disease, specifically Ulcerative Colitis.  I don't really know what this is and make a mistake that is apparently very common among individuals who are newly diagnosed IBD patients, assume that IBD and IBS are the same thing.  I graduate with a degree in Law &#38; Society, a minor in Computer Programming Technology, and a dismal GPA roughly a year after my diagnosis and it isn't until then that I begin to realize what UC is and how it has affected my life up until now.<p>Two years ago I had to have surgery to repair the damage caused by having the go disease for so long completely untreated.  Now I am the point where I feel like a complete failure in life.  I don't really know what to do.  I hate my current job and going back to school in order to pursue another undergraduate degree in Computer Science would take 4 years due to when the classes I would need to take are offered.  Any advice or words of encouragement would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you for your time.
======
kakaylor
Going back to college, in particular for Computer Science, is always an
option. There is such a lack of skilled professionals in the field that no one
will turn away a competent candidate.

If you choose to go back for Computer Science, I would like to strongly
suggest you are always keeping in mind "How am I going to get a job." I don't
say this because it is necessarily hard to get a job as a Software Engineer,
but rather that many undergraduates ignore their GPA and internships and just
assume they will get a job when they graduate. Doing well in your classes and
leaving your professors with a favorable impression of you also helps during
the job hunt.

Also, make sure you are attending an accredited university with credits that
can transfer to other universities. Not that you need to worry about
transferring, but make sure you are attending a quality institution with a
degree employers will take seriously (e.g. not ITT). Keep in mind that you
don't need to pay an arm and a leg for such a degree either.

Finally, on a somewhat unrelated note, have you talked to a doctor about anti-
anxiety medication? I know several people who had anxiety problems that
manifested as a nervous stomach. They are on anti-anxiety meds now and doing
fantastic. I am absolutely not a doctor and this may not be relevant to you,
but just thought I'd bring it up.

~~~
throwaway826
Initially, I would be attending a regional extension of a well-respected
accredited university.

Regarding the anxiety, even after I had my UC under control, anxiety and worry
were still a huge problem in my life. I think this was because, even when I
was in elementary school, I would worry and have panic attacks just thinking
about the possibility of having a flare-up. I really can't underscore enough
how this way of thinking dominated my life up until a couple years ago.
Realistically, I believe that the toll this disease took on me was more
damaging psychologically than physically because of the limits I placed on
myself out of fear.

~~~
kakaylor
I went to a Purdue extension campus, worked out great and was extremely
affordable.

------
md1515
Hi, first of all, I sympathize and understand exactly where you are coming
from...actually in more ways than you may imagine. I have to agree that the
major is not always the end-all. In fact, many programmers I know tell me that
school taught them nothing. It was self-teaching and tutorials that helped
them learn what they needed to. College these days is about connections, alma
mater, and if you are really dedicated you can learn a lot.

I know you want to remain anonymous in your public post on HN, but if you want
someone to talk to, send me an email (in profile). Best regards whatever you
decide to do. Number one thing is to not worry about the future. Under no
circumstances can worrying help you. Make daily goals, attain them, and before
you know it you will be successful.

------
greedoshotlast
I have a friend who got his undergraduate degree in Mechanical Engineering and
now works as a iPad App developer. I had a boss that got his degree in Nuclear
Engineering and went off to found his own online business (he now works as a
developer at the company that bought his company). I've worked on code with
team members that barely graduated from High School, and they were good
coders. Don't about what degree you end up getting, if you want to program
teach yourself. If your good at something people will begin to take notice,
regardless of what your resume says.

~~~
MarlonPro
I agree with @greedoshotlast. But I am on the same boat as @throwaway826.

My major was in Philosophy. I've been attempting to go back to school but
always ended up not finishing. I was shooting for a CS degree.

I took up courses in the community college with intention to transfer to the
university (cost-effective). But, due to personal, job, and family
commitments, I couldn't get past that community college level, hadn't
completed even the associate degree.

So, I think I am going the teach-yourself-to-code route! My C#/.Net attempt at
this was not successful either. This time I am teaching myself to code in
Ruby/Rails!

